# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  z3x-shell updated to v4.3.2

## mohamed73

- Fixed JS error message with News window visible and old IE installed
- Fixed displaying all firmwares at Support Files tab with some sections
- Fixed showing Shell windows backward of all windows when pressing tray icon
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

